# I think that I need this Canon lens ...



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

-


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

Is that window that far away? :dunno:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

I'll settle for this one:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

That's a good thousand dollars worth of tripod/ball head holding it up, too. Compensating for something Patrick?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

got an extra $90,000 laying around patrick?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> got an extra $90,000 laying around patrick?


That looks indeed very expensive. Look at the expression on his face


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

atyclb said:


> got an extra $90,000 laying around patrick?


No, but I have my dad's Amex card here somewhere ...

:bigpimp:

-


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Patrick 520iAT said:


>


As far as I know, none of the 1200's have ever been manufactured for sale - the only ones I know of are loaners in the Canon CPS program, and don't have normal Canon-style serial numbers on them.

Further, neither B&H nor Adorama list the 1200. That's a pretty good sign it isn't for sale.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Terry Kennedy said:


> As far as I know, none of the 1200's have ever been manufactured for sale - the only ones I know of are loaners in the Canon CPS program, and don't have normal Canon-style serial numbers on them.
> 
> Further, neither B&H nor Adorama list the 1200. That's a pretty good sign it isn't for sale.


Apparently, there are 9 of them in the world - 2 owned by Sports Illustrated magazine, 1 is a Canon demo, and the rest are owned by "unknown people." Like NASA for example. :eeps:

If you want one, you have to pay for it and then Canon makes it for you - there aren't any in their inventory (go figure).

-


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

A few more Canon shots from Athens ...










-


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

The rest of the pics:
http://www.pbase.com/vthian/athens_olympics_2004


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

I can understand why you guys get turned on with these massive phalli.


----------

